# Park and Wade



## Red&Speck (Jun 1, 2016)

New to the page!!! Looking for some new park and wade spots.. I'm always at oso and need a change of scenery.. I hook up on lots of trout but I wanna chase after some reds! I use nothing but artificial and always on the move casting.. Havent had any luck at oso hooking up on reds but I've been doing some research and found bird island basin!! I know u can go north towards Nighthawk bay or south down the shoreline.. Any suggestions?? I live in Corpus Christi.. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Nighthawk always has some good reds. and a few sow trout as well.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Red&Speck (Jun 1, 2016)

What would be the easiet to get there?? And how far can u wade??


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

What's "oso"?
Where is a place called Nighthawk? Google's mapping feature can't find it.


----------



## BillyDGoat48 (Jun 8, 2017)

They're talking about OSO bay adjacent to Corpus Christi Bay.

I'm waiting to hear what folks think about fishing Bird Island Basin near the windsurfing area. fished their once and had some success (keeper trout and red within hour). Had to leave so I'm debating on going back. Anyone have any suggestions? Or is OSO king?


----------

